# Thank you from Sunka and I



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

...even his last day was a gift to you....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a beautiful letter. My heart is with you and Chuck at this time. 

Spencer and Sunkas final resting "house" sounds perfect. My bridge babies, Brandy and Tucker are in lovely redwood boxes with a gold lock in my China hutch surrounded by their collars and favorite toys as well as a tuft of hair. I purchased a Golden figurine for each as well as a plate. Instead of the standard dishes in a hutch, I have a shrine to my beloved kids. 

My thoughts are with you at this difficult time. Maybe Sunka and Spencer can include Tuck and Brandy in their play, they will have a great time waiting for us.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Bless you and Sunka.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Janis i am so sorry to read of Sunka's passing. Know there are many who have you all in their thoughts. Below is a site I frequent to find comfort in times such as this. I hope it does the same for you and yours. Play hard and rest well Sunka till your family again meets up with you at the Bridge.

The Star


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Janis, I'm so comforted reading your post. So special. {{hugs}}


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thinking of you today and sending prayers.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Your post was beautifully written and a true tribute of your love for Sunka. I am having a hard time typing through my tears. My thoughts are with you and your husband. Rest in peace Sunka


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a blessing to have passed so peacefully.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

what a touching letter...and such a special boy....thinking of you and praying for your peace and comfort at this time


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

It is obvious in you writing how much Sunka meant to you. Run free and play hard.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just reading the post now, I am so sorry for the loss of Sunka.
Our thoughts are with you at this hard time.
I am sure that Sunka and Spencer will love their redwood boxes.
We have both Ryder and Molson in beautiful pine boxes sitting proudly in one of my hutches. I talk to them all the time 
I've always said how strange it is that just having them in the house with me, although they are in these boxes, always makes me feel better.
Take care and know that we are all grieving your loss with you.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Sunka.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute letter about your sweet guy Sunka. He is pain free now. I hope that he meets up with Riley and Sandy. Riley would love someone to play ball with. Im sending hugs to you Janis. Run pain free Sunka.....until you meet back up with your Mom and Dad. xxoo


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Janis.. bless your heart. You and Chuck continue in our thoughts and prayers. Sunka...... rest in peace sweetheart.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Janis....you and Chuck are in my thoughts and prayers. What a beautifully written letter about your beloved Sunka, and what a tribute to the wonderful loving Mom and Dad you have been to him. He was surrounded with love an peace, and knew it was his time. I am so glad to know that he went peacefully....now free and running happily with so many of our beloved Angels waiting to play and be with him now. I know my Jake was there to greet him, and to welcome him to his new home.
Praying for peace and comfort with all the wonderful memories of your most special boy. He was loved, by so may of us who never had the joy of knowing him personally....though my heart feels as if I did. Run free, sweet, beautiful Sunka.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds like thinks went very well for all of you, what a blessing. There is comfort in knowing he is safe and free from pain. Let that comfort carry you through these next difficult weeks. We are thinking of you, take care.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful post Janis. I hope the memories of the good times ease the pain you are feeling now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janis and Chuck*

Janie and Chuck:

Bless your hearts!! I am so glad that Sunka went so peacefully-what a blessing. I will continue to pray for all of you. What a beautiful boy Sunka is.

Ken and I have Gizmo and Munchkin's ashes in pretty little tin cans on our shelves in our Family Room. We spend almost all of our time there, so it is a fitting place for Ken, I, Smooch, Snobear, Gizmo and Munchkin all to be together.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry,for yr loss!.
RIP Sunka!.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I know Sunka meant a lot to you. No words can heal your pain but I hope good memories bring joy to your heart.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP Sweet Sunka .. you too gave the final gift as your passing went smooth ..


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Iam sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Janis, your words brought a flood of tears to me. Your emotions are felt, raw with pain but also full of love.

Big hugs to you and know that Artie will help show Sunka the way.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

A lovely tribute to a very special boy. (((HUGS))) to you.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Martha those photos are amazing! Talk about bringing forth a fresh flood of tears. Beautiful, thank you so much.

I know nothing about how to do this, how can I get hard copies of these? Someday I think they would help Chuck with his pain....and they are so special i want them framed.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Janis, PM me you address and I can send a couple copies of each out.

Oh, And I corrected the spelling in the one! I'm such a dingbat! LOL!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Beautiful tribute to your boy Sunka. May you both find peace.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to Sunka and the photos are beautiful.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful and very touching. When it's my turn, I hope I can be as strong as you have been. ((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone. My strength comes and goes. I have not been well the past few days and not sure it it is stress, grief, what is going on. We had to get the house listed...the house I do not want to sell. It is official now, getting it ready about killed me over the weekend. 

I have been so sick feeling and last night Sunka was in my thoughts most of the long restless night. He slept right next to me and I miss his presence so much. I wake up expecting to tend to him like i did when he was sick. it is so strange to realize he is no longer here beside me.

Today Devoted Friends called, the urns are ready. I had Spencer's ashes put into a nicer wooden box to match Sunka. Visa was happy to lend the money, for once I didn't care. So later we will go to collect them, and I know I will lose it when I see the urns. I feel my strength waning.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's going to be a very rough moment, Janis. I'm sorry {{hugs}} How do you go from a full and wonderful big golden life to a box of cremated remains ... it must be shocking. 

{{more hugs}}


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Again, I am so sorry. My best friend lost her beloved dog, Lucy, yesterday at only 7 years old, and I see what she is going through first hand, so I know how much sorrow you must be feeling and it just breaks my heart. Plus it is bringing up emotions that I haven't had to feel for a looong time.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Janis, I a, so sorry you are stil feeling sick. I do understand how you are feeling having to sell your HOME. I am going to have to do the same thing. 
Its so difficult to go get the ashes. Its heartbreaking...but then once they are home again you do feel a bit better.
Im sending you big ((HUGS)).
love, Amy


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Janis, I'm right there with you and so, so sorry, hun. Today is an exceptionally hard day for me as well, and you've got so much more going on than I - we opted to do a chemical cremation so no ashes. I'm sorry now I did that, but they did give me a ceramic paw print witih hearts all around it and Duke's name on it. I wish it smelled like his feet.  I used to hold his paws like you would hold someone's hand with your fingers intertwined with his individual toes, you know? So, I hold his paw print the same way and imagine. I'm so glad I had them do that at least.

I've been thinking of you, today. So unfair. so, so unfair. Try to be kind to yourself and I'll try to do the same here. The nights are especially hard for me, you? I'm sorry................. I know how your heart is breaking and how you miss him.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Cindy I think of you and Duke every day. I understand your heartache only too well. When Spencer was diagnosed he was just four, and I lost him not long after his fifth birthday. The pain was so brutal I thought I would never recover. He too was treated at CSU as well as pain management here by our regular vet. Our vet bills almost took us down!

We recovered finally and had four years...four years, and then the ******* cancer struck yet another one! Sunka lived just a little over a month after diagnosis. His pain became unmanageable. Spencer lived seven months after diagnosis. It will never, ever be enough.

I can't tell you how sorry I am for you as well. Yes, nights are the hardest. I about worry myself sick with my two remaining boyz. They are rescues, both about five. I am scared for them and their future every day. There is no way I feel like I could handle another loss with grace or dignity. I just fear I wouldn't recover...and then realize I have to get my mind frame to a positive place right now. I cannot borrow trouble.....but it is tough!

My heart hurts so much for you and Duke. I am so sorry you are going through this too.

Many hugs.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I know this will be a tough day for you...picking up Sunka's ashes. My thoughts are with you. 

Picking up Phoenix's ashes after he passed was just like reliving the moment I found out he passed......I also had to pick up his collar as well (which smelled just like him). It was the second worst day of my life.....

Hugs to you!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janis*

JANIS

Praying for you my heart is with you. You will have bot of your BOYS HOME with you in fitting urns. We keep Gizmo and Munchkins Ashes on a beautiful shelf in our Family Room. We spend 90% of our time with Smooch and Snobear in the Family Room, so it is a 'FAMILY' Place and Gizmo and Munchkin are with us.


----------

